# Bruce Cockburn



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Bruce Cockburn has been around for as long as I can remember, he is a great musician has done some great stuff, and he is pretty good all around Candain guy - from what I gather.

Now, there is one thing that has always bothered me - His last name - how do you get 'Coe-burn' out of '****-burn'????? 

I can't say I blame him for changing the pronunciation, but I've never heard of a silent 'ck' in any language.

I can imagine the ribbings he would have got as a kid growing up with such a name, so maybe he actually believes he is pronouncing his name corectly, or has he just gotten by with no one calling him on this?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 9, 2007)

If you researched this you'd find that many names are not pronounced the way they are written. This is especially true in the English, Irish and Scottish societies. They (we, I'm one of them) drop letters from names and other words frequently. Example - Worcestershire, pronounced "Wustersh'r" and Leicestershire pronounced "Lestersh'r. I'm sure there are many more examples.

The name "Cockburn" is a Scottish name so it's no surprise that it's used in its shortened form.

We had a mayor whose name was "Geoghegan". It was pronounced "Gaygan".

It's not just Bruce who changed the pronunciation of his name - how about http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Cockburn


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> how do you get 'Coe-burn' out of '****-burn'?????


Simple, F-A-V-R-E = Farve :tongue:


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I've always wondered the same thing.

Cockburn becomes "coe-burn", yet Cochrane becomes "c0ck-run". Go figure. At least his parents didn't name him Richard. :tongue:


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Rofl @ this thread.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i think bruce is great, but i cannot understand why he thinks he needs (or deserves) factor grants.

-dh


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i think bruce is great, but i cannot understand why he thinks he needs (or deserves) factor grants.
> 
> -dh


I hear ya. As someone in a band that tries to get these, it's frustrating to see established artists that are already doing well get them. Bottom line is that it's a who you know game and consequently excludes those who could really benefit from it. Same with Videofact grants.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

The FACTOR grant recipient list is disgusting. Most of it goes it very well established Canadian artists. I have a feeling most don't know (or choose to ignore) where their funds for touring and recording from. The labels file for the grants once they set their budgets and it all just shows up as "label money" when the present it to the artist. Heck, I wouldn't put it past a label to put FACTOR money down in the monies owed column for the artist!


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

What are factor grants?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

http://www.factor.ca


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> http://www.factor.ca


WoW! I had no idea. There's a few folks on there who have long since come into their own and probably don't need those grants. :confused-smiley-010 
Thanks for the link, Hamm.


----------

